# General advice about breeding species



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

P-Fury members who attempt to breed piranas, whether it be a P. nattereri, S. maculatus or even P. cariba must always remember. Not everyone has luck in having their fish spawn. You can be a p owner all your life and never once see a group of them breed for you.

The message here is don't be discouraged if you don't see some BIG ANNOUNCEMENT in radio, TV or even on the internet. Nobody really cares about piranas unless its let loose in some non-native river. Even public breeding of these fishes in museums go unreported for the most part. It's no big deal.

So if somebody tells you, "hey I never heard of it" don't take it as gosple because chances are this person has 1) not been in the hobby long enough to know. 2) Is so full of himself/herself that unless they do it, its not possible.









One last thing, semi-pro breeders don't advertise what they do, because the key word is "semi-pro" they do this for a side income to support their hobby. If they began to show people how they do it or even break store confidence that a retail store is getting their wild fishes locally by a semi-pro breeder, well you know what the outcome would be. Sales would take a hit. So be smart!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)




----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: i always love the way u say piranha's

and


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The important here also is, it doesn't matter if the fish are wild or not. Wild might mean something to a breeder (or a collector), but for a hobbyiest that wants to just keep pirana there is little value on knowing.

I salute the pro-breeders for making these fishes available to the hobbyists. They are performing a valuable service. Most of the time they go unsung. Those are the folks you should buy from. The ones that always look for "publicity" are the ones that deserve the "buyer beware" sticker.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

good stuff


----------



## RBPIRANHA 1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------

